# Yahoo- Electronic pills that can treat illness on command (International Herald Tribune)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The doctor's advice to "take two aspirin and call me in the morning" may one day be updated to "take this pill, and it will call me in the morning."View the full article


----------

